

Form and Fortune: Steve Jobs’s pursuit of perfection—and the consequences. - rblion
http://www.tnr.com/article/books-and-arts/magazine/100978/form-fortune-steve-jobs-philosopher?passthru=NjBmMzkyYjk0Y2ZlMTY0MzgxYmIzMjY3NDhlMjRiOWM

======
rblion
Amazing read. Perhaps best writing on subject.

